# Owners Locker - feedback



## paluamalia (Jan 11, 2015)

Any feedback on the Purple Bin people?  We just heard about them and it sounds like a good service..
They store a bin for you and then deliver it to your resort when you arrive


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't used them but there are lots of folks who do on the DIS boards. 

Here's some recent threads
- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3342574
- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3319975


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2015)

*Never heard of 'em, but...*



paluamalia said:


> Any feedback on the Purple Bin people?  We just heard about them and it sounds like a good service..
> They store a bin for you and then deliver it to your resort when you arrive



At our small, independent resorts where space and parking are both certainly already at a premium, there exists neither the space nor the option for someone to just unilaterally decide to have their own "personal storage container" delivered to the property. 

In short, I'd recommend *first* inquiring directly of the resort before making any premature plans or presumptions regarding delivery of any such thing where it may not be allowed at all in the first place.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 11, 2015)

theo said:


> At our small, independent resorts where space and parking are both certainly already at a premium, there exists neither the space nor the option for someone to just unilaterally decide to have their own "personal storage container" delivered to the property.
> 
> In short, I'd recommend *first* inquiring directly of the resort before making any premature plans or presumptions regarding delivery of any such thing where it may not be allowed at all in the first place.



Theo,, I think you have the wrong idea as to the size of the "lockers"...I know I did, until I googled it

from   http://www.ownerslocker.com/


Each Locker measures approximately 22” long X 20” wide X 13” deep. It has a capacity of approximately 2.60 cubic feet. We wanted to make sure that the Locker was big enough to hold items a family would typically want to leave here but not too big so that it would become too heavy to carry or be too unwieldy.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 12, 2015)

We've had one since the early beta program, a nice BLUE locker. 

John and Brian have done a fantastic job coordinating the locker service with Orlando area resorts for drop-off, short term storage and pick-up.  Their website is professional and reliable.  From the website I can fully manage my locker's travel and inventory the contents.   The locker is scanned and tracked with each movement (to/from resorts) and I'm notified by an email and/or text message.  

In all, I'd give the service a '5 Star' rating.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 12, 2015)

rhonda said:


> We've had one since the early beta program, a nice BLUE locker.
> 
> John and Brian have done a fantastic job coordinating the locker service with Orlando area resorts for drop-off, short term storage and pick-up.  Their website is professional and reliable.  From the website I can fully manage my locker's travel and inventory the contents.   The locker is scanned and tracked with each movement (to/from resorts) and I'm notified by an email and/or text message.
> 
> In all, I'd give the service a '5 Star' rating.



So is this a local service, ie the bin is in orlando for delivery and pick up in orlando. or is it national in scope;   Bin stored at a central location and shipped to wherever you want


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 12, 2015)

ronparise said:


> So is this a local service, ie the bin is in orlando for delivery and pick up in orlando. or is it national in scope;   Bin stored at a central location and shipped to wherever you want



Website says Orlando.  It is about the size of the small box type of recycle bins.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 12, 2015)

ronparise said:


> So is this a local service, ie the bin is in orlando for delivery and pick up in orlando. or is it national in scope;   Bin stored at a central location and shipped to wherever you want





Sandy VDH said:


> Website says Orlando.  It is about the size of the small box type of recycle bins.


Agreed -- current service covers a good number of timeshare and hotel properties in/around Orlando area.

That said, I've used my locker for trips to Vero Beach and other FL locations by coordinating a locker handoff at the airport or via bell services at an Orlando-area resort.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 13, 2015)

Owner's Locker is a wonderful service. I've had a locker with them for several years, and it works great. Also, I've met John & Brian, who run the service, and they are very nice.


----------



## paluamalia (Jan 16, 2015)

*Thanks*

They deliver to our resort, SVV.  We will probably give them a try this year.  Whatever saves us packing and hauling ourselves is a good thing! We bring lots of stuff for our comfort while here, we usually stay at least 2 months in the winter and sometimes move from resort to resort


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 4, 2015)

We have a locker and LOVE it!

You pay an upfront one time fee (about $75 if I recall).  They deliver the extremely heavy duty purple box to your resort.  Box is a decent size.  Fill the box with whatever you want to keep in Orlando.  At the end of your vacation, drop the box off at bell services and the Purple Van will pick up your locker and store it in their warehouse. I receive text messages when our box is delivered to our resort and picked up/returned to the warehouse.  There is a yearly storage fee (I believe t is $99/yr for 1 trip and $25 for each additional trip or $179 for unlimited visits).

I don't really keep anything perishable in the locker.  I keep toiletries, kitchen supplies, laundry detergent, fabric softener, bandaids, ponchos, autograph books, batteries, chargers, screwdriver, scissors, rum, vodka, swim goggles, sunscreen, coverups, medicines (tylenol/advil/moleskin/tums, immodium), large kitchen knife, waffle maker, splenda, markers, garbage bags, zip lock bags, extension cords, power strip, etc.  You put whatever you want in the box.  As long as it closes you are fine.  My loaded box probably weighs over 50#.  Best things to keep in the box - small, heavy, liquid items that add lots of weight to your suitcase or can't get thru carry on TSA.  Saves lots of time packing all this little stuff every time we go to Orlando.

When you sign in, you can keep your inventory list there (I include expiration dates).  Some people have more than one box and travel with only carry-ons.
Owner's Locker is very convenient and the service is outstanding.

My husband was very against getting a box.  He sure has changed his mind to have one less suitcase to schlep around.  If your airline charges for bags, you will save money.  If you fly Southwest or Jet Blue, bags are free - but considering my husband and kids don't pack light, that 3rd (or 4th) suitcase usually requires a minivan rental instead of a full size car which is often at minimum $100+ more.

If you go to Orlando once or twice a year I think it is totally worth it.


----------



## Melynny (Aug 9, 2015)

*Old thread, but just had to post!  LOVE our Owner's Lockers!*

We have 2 lockers and use their golf bag storage.  It is the best, most personal service I have ever used!  It's so nice to have our "stuff" there waiting for us.  We have used the delivery service at Disney Timeshares, Houses of Summer Bay, Bluegreen Fountains and even had a pick up at a universal hotel-Country suites.  As we often use the Orlando area for our "home base" flying into there to take advantage for the lowest cost airfare, we usually stay one night at DVC, pick up our lockers and travel more south, fort myers, vero and the keys. Then back to Orlando for one night before flying home, dropping off our lockers then.

I can's say enough good things about this company.  Service is great, items are securely stored and I LOVE the text and email update about the location and status of our lockers.  PEACE OF MIND! Love them, it's perfect for people who frequent the Orlando area..


----------

